# Dimorphorchis lowii, D. rossii, other 3 species



## BrucherT (Dec 20, 2021)

Wondering if anyone grows Dimorphorchis? I’d like to try but they seem hard to find. I do well with Vandas in water culture. Wondering if anyone has sources on these? Seedlings, compots, I’d ever be into flasks. Thanks for any suggestions/leads/tips.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 20, 2021)

Can you explain more vandas in water culture?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 20, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Can you explain more vandas in water culture?


Yes please! I tried Vandas in water culture and it was a total failure.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 20, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Can you explain more vandas in water culture?



Aw sure, it’s been a miracle for me. I think it’s technically semi-water culture but it’s basicall you grow the root in a clear, usually tall glass vase with wide mouth. You spray the roots down every day with RO water, but every few days they get a soak in RO water, every other time (approximately) in very very weak fertilizer. Sometimes you give special dashes of Cal-Mag or Kelpmax or some such exotic nutrient. They need pretty strong light.You have to clean the roots very well of their prior media, you have to adapt the plant over some time. I’ve been must successful with small seedlings. It’s a long process. Oh I should mention, it’s important for the roots in this setup to dry out after spraying/soaking. But once they’re adapted, you can also leave for up to a month by pouring in just RO water 1/3 or so up the roots, with no ill effects at all. My best of 3 Vanda coerulea Is currently in the prime of its 3rd full, glorious blooming in this calendar year. I’m a little proud of it!

I learned initially from The Orchid Whisperer on YouTube. She is the best source I know for a beginner. Which includes me.I get lost in watching her videos and truth be told I have a general disinterest in the kind of hybrids she grows but her manner and methods are just so deeply and formidably pleasant to witness.https://m.youtube.com/results?sp=mAEA&search_query=orchid+whisperer+water+culture


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 21, 2021)

Lovely color blue  
Is that urbanianum just below it ?


----------



## LO69 (Dec 21, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Lovely color blue
> Is that urbanianum just below it ?


I guess a purpuratum


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 21, 2021)

LO69 said:


> I guess a purpuratum


Bingo!


----------

